# 1200 vs 1500



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I know I'm bugging you guys. But I've got the itch. 

I was just about sold on the 1200 but the dimensions and that case style are hard to picture. 

I have a 6.75 inch wrist. I routinely wear am Oris TT1 diver, Stowa Prodiver, Seiko Turtle and even Suuntos. 

On paper the 1200 lines up with a Prodiver but the dial is much smaller. 

So could you offer some advice on how the two wear? Would I find the 1200 too small? Or would the 1500 be "too much"?

Help!


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

I went through the same issue when first looking seriously at Doxa. No retailers near me, and no one I know owns one. I had to jump in with a bit of faith on someone elses photos and calipers.


My wrist is 7.5" and I ended up going with the 750T/800Ti/1500T sized case and wasn't disappointed... IMHO, the 1200T would be better suited for a 6.75" wrist, it's about 2mm smaller in length/width of the case, the dial is 3mm smaller and overall 1mm thinner.

That is coming from someone who loves chunky divers. I have three of the Oris TT1 divers (black and lume dial 300m and the Regulator) (and another Aquis Titan Chrono)... they wear smaller than the Doxa IMHO due to the rounded case sides and 4 o'clock crown. The TT1 divers wear smaller than they have any right to do... I'm a long time fan.
It's been a few years since I handled a Prodiver, but I think the case size is pretty spot on the 1200T... the Doxa is a bit more curved. Dial size is smaller, but it fits the Doxa case well.
I would put the Turtle as pretty close to the 1500T in size... but that 4 o'clock crown makes it wear a touch smaller than my 1500Ts. If you can look at the Turtle and say... "Man, I wish it were just a touch bigger", the 1500T might be for you.

If you were closer to me, I'd suggest a meetup... but I'm multiple hours from your area.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

This is great info. Thank you so much. I think the 1500 may wear a bit big on me. But like you its a tough call because of the shapes.

The 1200 is still larger than the original 300 right?


----------



## Blazinva (Jun 9, 2015)

Jeff_C said:


> I know I'm bugging you guys. But I've got the itch.
> 
> I was just about sold on the 1200 but the dimensions and that case style are hard to picture.
> 
> ...


If you owned the Tt1 and the Seiko turtle, then you need to get the 1500t/750t or the 5000t/6000t. The 1200t wear small. I too have 6.75-7.00 inches wrist and Owned both Seiko turtle and Tt1 before. I Hope that help.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazinva (Jun 9, 2015)

Blazinva said:


> If you owned the Tt1 and the Seiko turtle, then you need to get the 1500t/750t or the 5000t/6000t. The 1200t wear small. I too have 6.75-7.00 inches wrist and Owned both Seiko turtle and Tt1 before. I Hope that help.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Here a Pic of 1500t vs seiko turtle









Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

That's helpful indeed!


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

All three 1200t, 1500t and 300. I first got the 1200t and it felt really small, I'm used to wearing bigger watches and Suunto products. I got used to it, but still bought the 1500t, it is much bigger in reality, more so what the dimensions would let you think. I think it mostly due to the thicker case size and weight. I keep going back and forth with all of these, all great watches with different characters. 1200t and 300 more vintage and 1500t a "toolwatch".


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Excellent picture. Yeah my thought was I'm so used to larger watches the 1200 may feel small.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

I wear my 1200T almost everyday, wear a M31 occasionally, and a Seiko Turtle. All feel just fine on my 6.75-7" wrist. The 1200T definitely doesn't wear small at all, and I'd also like to know how it compares to the original 300T (with T  )

All that being said, I am perfectly happy wearing my Marathon field auto, which comes in at 34mm. It really is what you get used to 


EDIT addendum: The ultimate answer is you will have to get both  Seriously, it is what I did. I love the orange dial, love the brand and love both sizes so I decided to not limit myself with one or the other


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't go below 40mm.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Blazinva said:


> Here a Pic of 1500t vs seiko turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great info. The 1500 is 47mm; the Turtle 47.5 (I have one). Pic shows how close they are.

The Turtle wears larger than it's case size due to the case shape. I don't know about the Doxa. What side view pics I have seen suggest it is similar to the SKX\Turtle.

So I agree if someone can pull off a Turtle, the 1500 and the 300 Anniversary should also be a fit.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> I went through the same issue when first looking seriously at Doxa. No retailers near me, and no one I know owns one. I had to jump in with a bit of faith on someone elses photos and calipers.
> 
> My wrist is 7.5" and I ended up going with the 750T/800Ti/1500T sized case and wasn't disappointed... IMHO, the 1200T would be better suited for a 6.75" wrist, it's about 2mm smaller in length/width of the case, the dial is 3mm smaller and overall 1mm thinner.
> 
> ...


I think as you point out the dial size can be a real factor to consider. The 1500 is 30mm, which is a nice size. 25.5 on the Anniversary may be to vintage for some. I'm hoping I like the 1200's 27mm dial.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> Great info. The 1500 is 47mm; the Turtle 47.5 (I have one). Pic shows how close they are.
> 
> The Turtle wears larger than it's case size due to the case shape. I don't know about the Doxa. What side view pics I have seen suggest it is similar to the SKX\Turtle.
> 
> So I agree if someone can pull off a Turtle, the 1500 and the 300 Anniversary should also be a fit.


I think fit and 'wear size' is somewhat subjective.
I love my Turtle and my Doxas... but the Turtle wears a bit 'smaller' for me, I think due to the 4 o'clock crown placement.

I would agree that someone who can comfortably wear a Turtle, can comfortably wear a 1500T, but to my eye... the 1500T looks a touch larger than the Turtle on the wrist. Perhaps it's the bezel that does the trick for my eye.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> I think fit and 'wear size' is somewhat subjective.
> I love my Turtle and my Doxas... but the Turtle wears a bit 'smaller' for me, I think due to the 4 o'clock crown placement.
> 
> I would agree that someone who can comfortably wear a Turtle, can comfortably wear a 1500T, but to my eye... the 1500T looks a touch larger than the Turtle on the wrist. Perhaps it's the bezel that does the trick for my eye.


It's all subjective, really. The numbers are the only facts, but our wrists come in different shapes and sizes. It all comes down to how much real estate each of us has, that flat area across the top of your wrist, from where the your wrist starts to curve down in each side.

Some people have wide, flat wrists, others more rounded. I have 7 1/4" wrists, but as tall as wide, with about 47mm of flat area across the top. So to start with, for me, the 47.5mm Turtle is at the edge. The case has a saucer-shaped, shallow curve that extends through the lugs. So the lugs don't follow the curve of my wrist. Plus, the case back is an upside down saucer, and protrudes lower than the lug tips. That lifts the watch off the wrist. Those 2 factors, combined with the large cushion case, make the watch just over the edge for me. Personal tase: some would find it OK. If my wrist the same circumference, or even smaller, say 6 3/4", but more flat and wide, I'd have a extra couple of mm across the top, it would look OK to me.

The SKX007 has the same case shape, in profile. By being smaller, it's a "just fits" call for me.

At the same time, I have a Squale 1521, 48.5mm, but with deeply curving lugs that wrap around my wrist. Fits like a glove.

Can't speak to how they look live: I've only seen Doxa's in pictures.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> It's all subjective, really. The numbers are the only facts, but our wrists come in different shapes and sizes. It all comes down to how much real estate each of us has, that flat area across the top of your wrist, from where the your wrist starts to curve down in each side.
> 
> Some people have wide, flat wrists, others more rounded. I have 7 1/4" wrists, but as tall as wide, with about 47mm of flat area across the top. So to start with, for me, the 47.5mm Turtle is at the edge. The case has a saucer-shaped, shallow curve that extends through the lugs. So the lugs don't follow the curve of my wrist. Plus, the case back is an upside down saucer, and protrudes lower than the lug tips. That lifts the watch off the wrist. Those 2 factors, combined with the large cushion case, make the watch just over the edge for me. Personal tase: some would find it OK. If my wrist the same circumference, or even smaller, say 6 3/4", but more flat and wide, I'd have a extra couple of mm across the top, it would look OK to me.
> 
> ...


I think I'm blessed in the wrist size/shape department... 7.5" with a very flat/broad wrist surface. I would have to get into the ridiculous cases to find one that doesn't fit my wrist (i.e.... Invicta Russian Divers or something).

With the broad flat surface of my wrist, I'm more worried about watches looking too small vs. too large.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> I think I'm blessed in the wrist size/shape department... 7.5" with a very flat/broad wrist surface. I would have to get into the ridiculous cases to find one that doesn't fit my wrist (i.e.... Invicta Russian Divers or something).
> 
> With the broad flat surface of my wrist, I'm more worried about watches looking too small vs. too large.


A problem I don't have; you are indeed blessed. My wrist is wide enough that with the typical top-down "selfie" view, much larger watches look fine (lugs inside max wrist diameter). But down the arm, I call it too big if all 4 lug tips are suspended.

On the other hand, this has led me to vintage style watches.

It's taken a while (but that's the fun part) to come to that realization. My current favorite is a Precista PRS82, and re-aquired a Squale 1521 last year. Went through all the Seiko divers over the years ... sold them all, and re-aquired 2 SKX's (one I kept looking true, but modded with sapphire glass and bezel insert; the other modded into a SARB019).

I've been looking at Doxa's for a long time, and finally ordered one (1200).


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I did some very rough measurements. I think the 1200 compares to the Oris TT1 diver. The 1500 more to the Seiko turtle of course the turtle has that 4:00 crown vs the Doxa 3:00 which would make a difference.


----------



## Blazinva (Jun 9, 2015)

I think watch size is very subective. Sometime the colors of the dial/indices add to the illusion of a watch looks big or small on the wrist. For example, I feel the 5000T Sharkhunter look bigger on my wrist than the 1500T Professional even though they very close in size. 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Subjective indeed. I'm now leaning toward a 1500 because of the dial size. But then again maybe with an orange dial less is more.


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

Definitely the 1200. The 1500's bracelet has no micro adjustment. This means that if it's not a "perfect" fit. You would have to wear it either too tight or too loose. 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Horological-psychologist said:


> Definitely the 1200. The 1500's bracelet has no micro adjustment. This means that if it's not a "perfect" fit. You would have to wear it either too tight or too loose.
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


But it has a ratchet extension like a Seiko Marine Master right?


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

Jeff_C said:


> But it has a ratchet extension like a Seiko Marine Master right?


Yes, but that is visually unpleasant. I have to wear mines big or as it is now, on an ISO style rubber.









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Horological-psychologist said:


> Yes, but that is visually unpleasant. I have to wear mines big or as it is now, on an ISO style rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm they are big. How big is your wrist?


----------



## Diogenes (Dec 29, 2015)

Here is my 1500 on my 7" wrist. The clasp is what sold me. I wore an SKX 173 for 20 years, and the 1500 slipped on beautifully.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Horological-psychologist said:


> Definitely the 1200. The 1500's bracelet has no micro adjustment. This means that if it's not a "perfect" fit. You would have to wear it either too tight or too loose.
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


A proper micro-adjust or half-links (either requiring re-engineering the bracelet or clasp) would truly be sweet on the 1500T.

I do love ratchet extensions for their utility, but I don't like to have to rely on them for day to day wear.

That said... I love my pair of 1500Ts and their cousin the 800Ti that have recently taken over the majority of my wrist time.








1500T PA2 on a 7.5" wrist...


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Jeff_C said:


> I know I'm bugging you guys. But I've got the itch.
> 
> I was just about sold on the 1200 but the dimensions and that case style are hard to picture.
> 
> ...


I have owned a Sharkhunter and Professional 300 50th, a 750, and a TUSA 1000. I have a larger wrist, but dang those 750's (and 1500s) are heavy. All sizes of Doxa have a pretty small dial. I'd suggest a 1200 or 300...they're all great, though


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry no pics but I have a 6.75 inch wrist and out of all the Doxas I have owned (pretty much all at any one time) the 1200T was the one that looked and felt best imho. But in the end it is whatever appeals to you.


----------



## solo1001 (Aug 2, 2011)

I keep seeing that the 1200 will be discontinued. I try searching on the forums but it always brings up zero results. Like many or most, I've wanted a Doxa since first reading Dirk Pitt stories in high school 20+ years ago. I can't just go spending $1800 on a whim though for the 1200t or my wife might shoot me so I need to save a bit. Do you know when they plan to discontinue the model and if they do so soon, what a comparable model would be?


----------



## Donny76 (Mar 16, 2018)

I recently pulled the trigger on a 1500T Professional that is being delivered next week. I’ve wanted a Doxa for a long time and after much debate as to which model, I settled on the 1500. It’s technically a wedding gift and I’m not suppose to wear it for another 5 weeks but I can see this beauty on my wrist soon.


----------



## Dante221 (Feb 11, 2006)

FWIW:
I have the 1500 professional and I find it one of my Heaviest watches to wear and so I wear
it rarely.
If I could swap it for a similar mint 1200 ,I would
Good luck on your decision

Dante


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Jeff!!!!! Great to see you buddy!! Heh I am back in the market for a Doxa again. At this point I have had 3 of the 1200's and have found them to be perfect fits for my 7 1/2 inch wrist, I wouldn't go the size up for myself. I preferred the 1200 all along because of that Beads of Rice. It is comfortable, and so unique. I never at any point looked at my wrist with that 1200 and thought it was too small. It's got good weight and thickness, and wears larger than you think. My choice now is between the 300T and the 1200T, I am back and forth because I want the COSC, on the 300T, but it looks like the dial is smaller. I wish they made the 1200T with COSC to make my decision easier. I look forward to seeing what you choose.


----------



## shelbygto2 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks to you guys I am now in the market for a 1500! LOL.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

DougFNJ said:


> Jeff!!!!! Great to see you buddy!! Heh I am back in the market for a Doxa again. At this point I have had 3 of the 1200's and have found them to be perfect fits for my 7 1/2 inch wrist, I wouldn't go the size up for myself. I preferred the 1200 all along because of that Beads of Rice. It is comfortable, and so unique. I never at any point looked at my wrist with that 1200 and thought it was too small. It's got good weight and thickness, and wears larger than you think. My choice now is between the 300T and the 1200T, I am back and forth because I want the COSC, on the 300T, but it looks like the dial is smaller. I wish they made the 1200T with COSC to make my decision easier. I look forward to seeing what you choose.


Hey brother Doug! It stinks not being able to see them in person. Now I'm back to cosine ring anther dream brand... Sinn... ugh.


DougFNJ said:


> Jeff!!!!! Great to see you buddy!! Heh I am back in the market for a Doxa again. At this point I have had 3 of the 1200's and have found them to be perfect fits for my 7 1/2 inch wrist, I wouldn't go the size up for myself. I preferred the 1200 all along because of that Beads of Rice. It is comfortable, and so unique. I never at any point looked at my wrist with that 1200 and thought it was too small. It's got good weight and thickness, and wears larger than you think. My choice now is between the 300T and the 1200T, I am back and forth because I want the COSC, on the 300T, but it looks like the dial is smaller. I wish they made the 1200T with COSC to make my decision easier. I look forward to seeing what you choose.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Jeff_C said:


> Hey brother Doug! It stinks not being able to see them in person. Now I'm back to cosine ring anther dream brand... Sinn... ugh.


Heh heh Another nice brand. Not as comfortable a bracelet though. I rate the 3 top for comfort and unique looks as Omega Seamaster, Tag Heuer Link, and the Beads I'd Rice on Doxa, all rated equally 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Precista 18q fits my 6 3/4 perfectly


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Blazinva said:


> I think watch size is very subective. Sometime the colors of the dial/indices add to the illusion of a watch looks big or small on the wrist. For example, I feel the 5000T Sharkhunter look bigger on my wrist than the 1500T Professional even though they very close in size.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Considering this, I would say watch _size_ is factual, not subjective. Watch size = measurements, and therefore by definition must be consistent. Unless we're using calipers are way out of calibration ... or we're just eyeballing it.

I would say _fit_ has a degree of be subjectivity. If you wear a size 10.5 shoe, then there is likely no amount of subjectivity that would cause a size 8 to fit. On the other hand, there can be subjectivity on a size 11: you may prefer a loose fit. Or plan to wear heavy insulated socks. With watches, the combination of measurements and case design can and do result in subjectivity on fit: deeply curved lugs, flat case backs, protruding case backs, etc = nuisances in fit from person to person. But at the same time, fit is largely dependent on factual things, i.e. measurements.

_Wearability_ is, IMHO, highly subjective and personal. Over on the Seiko forum it is not uncommon to see pictures of massive Sumo's dwarfing wrists, with all 4 lug tips suspended in air, even hanging over the max wrist diameter. Same for pictures where a watch is being worn below the wrist bone, actually on the hand, with the crown digging in? Yet the owners are proudly offering these pictures while at the same time praising the exceptional comfort of their new watch. How often does someone compare a much larger case, say 52mm, to a 46mm case, stating the 52mm case "wears" smaller.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

nepatriot said:


> A problem I don't have; you are indeed blessed. My wrist is wide enough that with the typical top-down "selfie" view, much larger watches look fine (lugs inside max wrist diameter). But down the arm, I call it too big if all 4 lug tips are
> 
> I've been looking at Doxa's for a long time, and finally ordered one (1200).


Did you wind up getting the 1200T? If so, what are your thoughts on fit/size.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

nymfan said:


> Did you wind up getting the 1200T? If so, what are your thoughts on fit/size.


I haven't decided and have now started looking at another dream brand as well... Sinn.

I was hoping Basel might show a new release of the Seiko Marine Master.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

nymfan said:


> Did you wind up getting the 1200T? If so, what are your thoughts on fit/size.


Incomplete story; I'll do a complete review with pictures by this time next week, either way.

All I can say at this point is size and fit was spot on vs. expectations, and confirmed the 47mm case used in the 50th Anniversary and 1500 would be too big for me. By extension, that means the new Divingstar would also fit the same as the 1200. Perhaps better: as a 300 M watch, the case back might be less bulbous, therefor flatter and more stable, like the 300T. That said, and that was my key concern on the 1200T, the 1200T fit very well and comfortably. This is without a doubt the correct case size in the Doza line for me.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Jeff_C said:


> I haven't decided and have now started looking at another dream brand as well... Sinn.
> 
> I was hoping Basel might show a new release of the Seiko Marine Master.


 Nice! I've owned a few Sinn's, if you're concerned about size, they all wore smaller than their specs indicate IMO. At least the EZM3 & U1.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

nymfan said:


> Nice! I've owned a few Sinn's, if you're concerned about size, they all wore smaller than their specs indicate IMO. At least the EMZ3 & U1.


Seriously loving the EZM3 diver. It's another brand I've always wanted. The problem is picking a model lol.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

nepatriot said:


> Incomplete story; I'll do a complete review with pictures by this time next week, either way.
> 
> All I can say at this point is size and fit was spot on vs. expectations, and confirmed the 47mm case used in the 50th Anniversary and 1500 would be too big for me. By extension, that means the new Divingstar would also fit the same as the 1200. Perhaps better: as a 300 M watch, the case back might be less bulbous, therefor flatter and more stable, like the 300T. That said, and that was my key concern on the 1200T, the 1200T fit very well and comfortably. This is without a doubt the correct case size in the Doza line for me.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

7.25 wrist or less, 1200t


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Vlciudoli said:


> 7.25 wrist or less, 1200t


That logic worked for me: based on the 45mm 1200T's fit, I know the 1500T, and the 50th Anniversary, both using 47m cases, would be to big.

But there are also examples of people with smaller wrist circumference who can pull off 50.5mm Seiko MM300's. I've even seen a few bonafide verifiable examples of people with 6 3/4" wrists pulling off 52.5mm Seiko Sumo's.

Both of those watches I can confirm via ownership are too big for my 7 1/4" wrists. Yet a Squale 50 Fathom at 48mm fits me like a glove. And the Doxa 1200T is also a perfect fit.

Years ago, my first 3 attempts at purchasing watches off internet were failures. All were uncomfortable. I had carefully measured my wrist circumference, and dutifully scoured pictures here and on other watch forums, looking for examples of watches I was interested in, on other 7 1/4" wrists.

Sure, they all looked fine, looking top-down in a mirror: lug tips all well inside the max diameter of my wrists. What was I doing wrong?

My boss at the time was into high end watches, and had just purchased a new $7,000 watch. He had it a few weeks, and found it uncomfortable. He had made an appointment with the AD, a well know high end dealer, to see of the bracelet could be adjusted. Knowing my dilemma, he invited me to come along.

I had never been in that kind of watch store. Not even the used watches were in my price range. The AD's sales manager, and the on-site watch maker, listened to what my boss had to say. Both were older men, and this was their profession. The watch maker asked my boss to move his arms in certain ways, walk around. Then he nodded, had my boss take the watch off, and put his arm flat on the counter, palm flat, finger out straight. The he took a small ruler out of his pocket, and measured the flat area across the top of his wrist, between where the wrist just starts to curve down.

The sales manager was watching, saw the measurement. He then pulled out the watch manufacture's catalog. They consulted a detailed looking table, consulted something in their computer, then went over to the trade in watch section, before heading into the watch repair room. We could see them doing some modifications to a watch.

After maybe 10 minutes, they were back with the watch from the use stock, same model as the one my boss had. He had sized for my boss to try on. The watchmaker had my boss walk around with that, do the same arm movements. It was night and day, comfortable and perfect.

The he gave the verdict: the model came in 2 (or 3 sizes, can't remember now) sizes, and my boss had the larger one. The he bought the watch, he had made his decision based on 2 factors" watch diameter and wrist circumference. They didn't have the watch in stock, used or new, so ordered one. The salesman had suggested the smaller size at the time, but since my boss had been adamant on what he wanted, that's what they ordered. The the watch arrived, and they sized the bracelet, the sales manager was there and recalled thinking it was not the right fit. My boss recalled him mentioning that.

So they ordered a new one of the smaller size.

During the small talk after that, my boss mentioned my dilemma. The kindly watchmaker look look at my Seiko Sumo, said some nice words, and had me move my arm in a few positions. Then he took the watch, measured the case length, then took the same measurement on my wrist.

He then talked for about 10 minutes on how he gages if a watch is a candidate for a customer. While he did that, the sales manager brought out a few used watches for me to try on. He was not trying to make a sale; we had already established nothing in that store was remotely in my price range.

What he said was this: compare any watch's case length with the measurement of that flat area across the top of your wrist. If the case length is =/<, the watch is a good candidate. If >, then look at case shape and lug curvature, which might give you a few extra mm to work with. The watches he had me try on were to illustrate this. All were perfect fits.

He talked about lug tips, and that their purpose is more than holding a spring bar: they provide stability. In his experience, almost all cases where a watch is uncomfortable, or top heavy, its because the case is too big, as in length. The result is they are not as stable: they flop around, and slide down the wrist over the wrist bone. The crown can dig in. Diameter, he said is the second measure, and is mostly for visual look and preference. Not fit.

After that, in almost 10 years, my success rate has been at least 95%. At least as far as fit. Many I didn't like in person so flipped.

Your milage may vary of course, but perhaps you may find this of some interest at least.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

_







Originally Posted by *Vlciudoli* 
7.25 wrist or less, 1200t
_
_Originally Posted by *nepatriot*_

"That logic worked for me: based on the 45mm 1200T's fit, I know the 1500T, and the 50th Anniversary, both using 47m cases, would be to big."​

Hi nepatriot - thanks for an interesting and informative post.

Just re: sizes - the case width and length of the SUB 300 50th Anniversary models is exactly the same as the 1200T - both are ~42.5mm diameter without crown, ~44.5mm with crown, ~44.5mm lug to lug - but the case of the SUB 300 50th, without helium release valve, is less thick and the case back of the 300 50th is flatter (1200T thickness 14.5mm; 300 50th thickness 13mm, but that includes 3mm domed sapphire crystal).

So the 300 50th models are smaller (less thick) than a 1200T and also considerably lighter (watch heads 74g for 300 50th; 95g for 1200T) - of course both are smaller and lighter than 1500T.

So, if you like 1200T size, consider the SUB 300 50th - wears very comfortably!

Cheers!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, I've looked at the Anniversary with envy. I'm not sure if I would like the smaller dial, which is 2mm smaller than the 1200, I believe, per the specs. the 1200 is already the smallest I own. But I like the vintage look. If it were in the same case, I may have gone for it ... Searambler.

Below is a cut & paste from the PDF of the tech specs, right from the Doxa's page on their website, for the 50th and 1200. Are these incorrect? If so, the Anniversary uses the same 47mm case as several other Doxa's like the 1500, but not the 1200T or 1000T.

That makes the 50th case +2.4mm bigger (longer) vs. the 1200T.

The 1200 is right at the edge for me as far as fit (lug tips right at the downward curve of my wrist), so I know the extra the extra 2.4mm would suspend lug tips in air.

The 1200T is 2.1mm taller, but some of that is 1). the thicker bezel, 2). the domed sapphire, and 3). the thicker case back (i.e. more of a "bubble bottom" vs the more flat case back on the 50th). That's what I recall reading anyway. So I'm not sure how much thicker the case itself is.

I checked the 1200 with a few shirt cuffs that I know give me trouble with few other watches I own. The 1200 passed with flying colors.

I have found that, for me, there's more to just watch height at play. Like thick rubber and buckles. My 14mm thick Precista PRS82, for example, on rubber cannot pass the same shirt test as the Doxa. If fact it fails a few other shirts too. Same for my 12.4mm height Damasko DA46: fails the shirt test, same as the Precista ... when on rubber. But it passes on Damasko's steel butterfly clasp bracelet.

My Precista fails the TSA test: always set off the alarm, when in the Damasko steel bracelet. Passes on rubber. No other watch I have does that. I'll try the Doxa this week at several airports.

Sub 300 50th Anniversary:

"Technical Specifications:"

"Size & Weight:
Length = 47 mm, Weight = 219, Dial diameter = 30.2mm"

"Case:
case size: 42.5mm, crown: 6.50mm, dial: 25.50mm,
case height: 12.40mm
bracelet: separate bead of rice, integrated wetsuit extension, tapers from 22.00/20.00mm"

Sub 1200T:

"Case: 
Satin brushed sold stainless steel (316L). 44.60 mm in total length, 42.70 mm not including the crown, 44.50 mm including the crown. Water resistant to 1200 Meters/3937 ft. Dial diameter = 27mm"



Des2471 said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> Thanks, I've looked at the Anniversary with envy. I'm not sure if I would like the smaller dial, which is 2mm smaller than the 1200, I believe, per the specs. the 1200 is already the smallest I own. But I like the vintage look. If it were in the same case, I may have gone for it ... Searambler.
> 
> Below is a cut & paste from the PDF of the tech specs, right from the Doxa's page on their website, for the 50th and 1200. Are these incorrect? If so, the Anniversary uses the same 47mm case as several other Doxa's like the 1500, but not the 1200T or 1000T.
> 
> ...


Hi nepatriot - I agree with you about watch length, height and needing to fit under a shirt cuff.

My wrist is 6.5 inches, flat. I can manage a 1200T, but SUB 300 50th is more comfortable. Neither set of lugs overhangs. I'll post a couple of pics.

Yes - Unfortunately, some of the measurements given on some pages/PDFs on the DOXA website are incorrect. I just looked at the PDF you refer to and it is wrong - in fact, there is internal inconsistency in it (stating that the dial is 30.2mm and 25.5mm in the same PDF. It is the latter).

These 300 50th PDF data:

"Size & Weight:
Length = 47 mm, Weight = 219, Dial diameter = 30.2mm"

are all incorrect - I think they have been inserted in error from the 1500T specifications.

(Another example: The technical specs of the upcoming 1200T Project Aware II turquoise are also incorrect, giving details of the 1500T bracelet, rather than the 1200T BOR bracelet).

I've recently found my mislaid calipers... so, I've taken some measurements as you had me wondering... :think:

*SUB 1200T Professional:*

lug to lug - 44.6mm
case diameter without crown - 42.7mm
case diameter with crown - 44.2mm
total thickness - 14.6mm
thickness from top of bezel to bottom of caseback - 14.0mm
dial diameter - 27.0mm
(watch head mass 95g)

*SUB 300 50th Anniversary Searambler:*

lug to lug - 45.1mm
case diameter without crown - 42.5mm
case diameter with crown - 45.0mm
total thickness - 13.6mm
thickness from top of bezel to bottom of caseback - ~11.0mm (a little hard to measure, because of domed sapphire crystal)
dial diameter - 25.5mm
(watch head mass 74g)

I hope that's helpful. I agree that the dial on the SUB 300 may be a bit small for some tastes, especially with the distortion from the domed crystal - I do think (because of dial colour) it's visually a more marked effect with the Professional and Black Lung than the Searambler - try on a Searambler if you can! I really love mine - I hope you might like the watch. There are still some available on the DOXA website and come up in the WUS sales pages. :-!

(PS. I don't have a 1500T to measure. I did have one for a few days - a 1500T PA II - but had to return it as it was too big for me. Pity - beautiful watch)

All the best!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow and thanks!

There's an old saying about numbers: findings in the field tend to be reality, while HQ's manuals are often out of date. Calipers don't lie, and your measurements on the 1200 seem to match Doxa's specs.

I'm surprised Doxa has not corrected the specs on their website, because these errors only gets perpetuated. I have read a number of reviews on the 50th. Most quote specs seem to be direct quotes from Doxa's PDF. Only a few differ, and seem to be when the reviewer took their own measurements. In one of those, the case size is a little over 46mm. You have just over 45mm. Until now I took Doxa's as gospel.

Bottom line the watch is not 47mm. Some watch manufactures round up, especially case length. Most watches I have had are less than published. But all I have measured are less than 1mm.

Measurements also influence buying decisions. I would have more seriously considered the 50th if Doxa listed it at 45mm.

Hopefully the 50th will be added to that table of Doxa watch specs that's out there.



Des2471 said:


> Hi nepatriot - I agree with you about watch length, height and needing to fit under a shirt cuff.
> 
> My wrist is 6.5 inches, flat. I can manage a 1200T, but SUB 300 50th is more comfortable. Neither set of lugs overhangs. I'll post a couple of pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for your kind comments nepatriot! My pleasure.

Yes - it would be really great if DOXA could correct and update some of the info on the website.

As I said, I really like and recommend the SUB 300 50th Searambler. They are still available - try one if you get a chance. Do you know anyone near you who has a 300 50th you could try on? If you're ever passing through London, England, you're welcome to try mine! :-!

All the best!


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm 7 inch flat wrist.
Have a 1500t INCOMMING! 

Hope it fits well


----------



## Diogenes (Dec 29, 2015)

My 1500 fits well on my 7" wrist! As I have said before, the 1200 is the true classic representation of the Doxa most of us fell in love with. The 1500 Pro is the modern interation of that watch; it has the more modern and higher quality bracelet and clasp, the screw lugs as opposed to spring bars, and a tad larger size. 
In this day and age, it is the quintessential modern Doxa IMHO. The 4000 is too large, and the bracelet is solid, yet far from the BOR. the 1200 has spring bars and the old clasp design. Totally a matter of personal preference!


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

I’ve never had a 1500, but I’ve had some 750s and a 1200. The 750 case (which I think is similar to the 750) works better on my 6.75” wrist than the 1200 case. The width to height ratio just makes it feel “flatter”.


----------



## danstillwood (Jul 16, 2017)

I tried the 1200t and loved it but did feel the dial was too small for me personally and the 1500t and the dial size was perfect and the 44.4mm case was fine but was heavy.


----------



## luxury554 (Mar 30, 2018)

The 1200 is a little bit small, i think you should go for the 1500


----------



## Blackrain (Apr 4, 2007)

Going through the same decision right now myself, and I find this thread very helpful. Wrist size is 7 1/8 inches. I find the my TT1 to be perfectly sized, and my PO 8500 to be a smidge too chunky, but it looks like the 1500 is what the consensus seems to be, because these older eyes love a bigger dial. Thanks all.


----------

